# Help with the Glare Free High Beams on F15



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

So, last December, following the excellent instructions on the PDF that circulated a while back (dated Dec. 14, 2015), I was able to successfully code the glare-free high beams on my pre-2016 F15. They worked amazingly well!

However, unfortunately, the car was brought in for service for an unrelated issue, and the system was re-coded to factory settings. I've since re-instated all my old settings, and the only thing that doesn't work the way it used to is - you guessed it - the glare free high beams. I've checked and re-checked that the appropriate VO codes are removed and changed the appropriate values in the two LHM ECU's (all sixteen of them are correct, including werte values). However, the high beams still won't function like they used to - they're back to the very distinct on/off USA functionality.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to proceed? I really miss this feature.

Before anyone asks, I'm not sure what version of the F15 software was installed by the service update. For reference, the update took place in the first week of April 2016. If there's a better way to tell what version I'm using, I'd appreciate a quick tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Tell me what is the difference between High Beam Assistant (auto on/off) and this feature?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

av6006 said:


> Before anyone asks, I'm not sure what version of the F15 software was installed by the service update. For reference, the update took place in the first week of April 2016. If there's a better way to tell what version I'm using, I'd appreciate a quick tutorial. Thanks!


From E-sys (see image):
1. Go to Expert Mode Section
2. Select VCM (2nd down)
3. Hit Master Tab
4. From I-step section, hit Read



Deimis said:


> Tell me what is the difference between High Beam Assistant (auto on/off) and this feature?


It is a more advanced headlight system that involves independent movements, including tunneling, dimming, swiveling, and more. It attached Rheingold document explaining system.
Here is one example:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtknRkTtr38


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks!!

So, software version is as follows:

I-Step (current): F025-16-03-502

I-Step (last): F025-15-03-501

I-Step (shipment): F025-13-11-504

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

That just means you need at least Psdzdata of 58.1 or later.
Did you check the other modules (BDC_BODY, KAFAS2, and TMS) as well?


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Understood. When I did the post service re-program correction, I used 58.1. I've since gone back with 58.3 and tried to see if there's anything further that could be done.

Sorry, but I'm not following you re: checking the other modules - I was under the impression that I only needed to VO code these ECU's (BDC_BODY, KAFAS2, TMS, and LHM) - since 5AP and 8S4 were still missing from the VO code listing (FA Editor -> SALAPA Element), I didn't do anything further. I re-coded the FA for the sixteen items in LHM 43 and 44. Is there something else I should do - perhaps re-VO code those six ECU's (even though the two relevant VO codes are not present)?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

If you car was updated with modified FA, then the changes might still be there.

Do you happen to have your *.ncd's saved from before service update? You could always compare using NCD / CAFD Tool.

Edit: By the way, I am not an expert in the F15 NGHB coding and my F15 has the newer FLE's and F025-15-11-503. I saw your post on Bimmerpost, where coding was figured out, so hopefully they can elucidate a solution.


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

I do not have my .ncd's, unfortunately. I thought of that, as well. Guess I should consider being more thorough with this process!

If the car was updated with the modified FA's, do you think that re-VO-coding those six ECU's would solve the problem? I'll just go ahead and do it, regardless - couldn't hurt.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

It could not hurt to redo process, but there is also this method: E-SYS: How to create 'default' cafs based on VO.

Edit: You might have some of the ncd's, unless you manually deleted. Since you have updated software, when you re-read coding data, you would not have overwritten some.


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Very interesting - thanks!!

And thanks for all your helpful replies. I'll post my results tomorrow, after I've had the opportunity to re-do everything.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

av6006 said:


> Very interesting - thanks!!
> 
> And thanks for all your helpful replies. I'll post my results tomorrow, after I've had the opportunity to re-do everything.


:thumbup:


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

So - I just re-VO-coded all ECU's to ensure that 5AP and 8S4 were removed. I then re-FA-coded just the sixteen items within the two LHM ECU's. 

Unfortunately, the feature is still not working. There must be something within this most recent software update that requires an additional step to activate the NGHB feature not covered in the original how-to. Otherwise, I'm at a loss - bummer!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Is this the same guide you followed?


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> It is a more advanced headlight system that involves independent movements, including tunneling, dimming, swiveling, and more. It attached Rheingold document explaining system.
> Here is one example:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtknRkTtr38


So if i have high beam assistant i can do the same or i need some kind of adaptive headlights? In my car is bi-xenons, but i think they only go up/down...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deimis said:


> So if i have high beam assistant i can do the same or i need some kind of adaptive headlights? In my car is bi-xenons, but i think they only go up/down...


You need an F15 and the hardware listed in either post #3 or #13 for it to work properly.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> You need an F15 and the hardware listed in either post #3 or #13 for it to work properly.


But in that pdf document it states that:

Example F01, F02 and F10, F11, F18 and F15, F16:
- Vehicles with xenon headlights:
The left-hand headlight driver module (STML) and right-hand driver module (STMR) are connected to the K-CAN3 and to the LIN bus.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

So i assume it might work in my vehicle as well, simple high beam assist works as it should


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deimis said:


> But in that pdf document it states that:
> 
> Example F01, F02 and F10, F11, F18 and F15, F16:
> - Vehicles with xenon headlights:
> The left-hand headlight driver module (STML) and right-hand driver module (STMR) are connected to the K-CAN3 and to the LIN bus.


For US-based F10's, it is a crippled systems (possibly VIN related) that ends up glaring drivers. It only works in F15's, unless configured from factory.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> For US-based F10's, it is a crippled systems (possibly VIN related) that ends up glaring drivers. It only works in F15's, unless configured from factory.


Mine is EU model  im living far far away from US


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Is this the same guide you followed?


It's not quite the same document (there seems to be quite a few additional steps for cars post-July 2015), but for my relevant section (Appendix 1), it seems to be identical.

Seems like it needs a revision after this most recent service software update. Hopefully the people out there smarter than me can figure out where the deltas are!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deimis said:


> Mine is EU model  im living far far away from US


That is why I included the phrase "unless from factory." EU models do not need coding to enable. Only US models do. If you had correct hardware, it should be already enabled.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> That is why I included the phrase "unless from factory." EU models do not need coding to enable. Only US models do. If you had correct hardware, it should be already enabled.


How to check it? ;D here in UK everywhere are street lights which completely does not allow me to enjoy of high beam assist;D once on a evening i had that chance on the way through the mountains;D so from that what ive experienced its been only on/off... There were no other movements to avoid the glare of cars...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deimis said:


> How to check it? ;D here in UK everywhere are street lights which completely does not allow me to enjoy of high beam assist;D once on a evening i had that chance on the way through the mountains;D so from that what ive experienced its been only on/off... There were no other movements to avoid the glare of cars...


North American cars that have the correct hardware, come with the added VO option codes (5AP and 8S4), which decode (ie remove capability). Further, additional chassis-specific changes need to be made (eg. see previously attached F15 guide or long F3x and F1x thread). However, many of the said changes were figured out by comparing EU CAFD's to US CAFD's. As such, UK cars do not need to code their vehicles.

When I am in Los Angeles, I have the same problem; the streets and freeways are full of traffic and well lit streets/highways. The system is affected by many variables, including velocity, road curves, inclines/ declines, ambient and city lights, and the camera's ability to recognize other vehicles. Plus, it is a two-to-three part system, involving NGHB, High-beam Assist (on/off), and VLD. It is not always easy, but finding a dark country road with minimal traffic is the best way to test because it limits some of those variables. Also, finding roads traveled by semi-trucks, as they do not have back windows, are also good because it better highlights whether the beams are glaring other vehicles. The documents I posted also demonstrates different scenarios to test, including driving in the same direction behind and passing others as well as in the opposite direction of traffic. Moreover, driving with a friend and/or using dash cams will help elucidate whether headlamps operate independently.

There are additional ways to help determine if the vehicle is correctly coded and or properly adjusted/ calibrated, including viewing headlamp light pattern when looking at their projection on ways as well as the actual lamps along with using Rheingold (ISTA+) software to run learn in behavior.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Hmm.. Somehow i believe that i have only high beam assist only on/off becouse my xenon headlights are not adaptive, which only tilts up/down thefore the glare free high beam will not work but the simple on/off...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deimis said:


> Hmm.. Somehow i believe that i have only high beam assist only on/off becouse my xenon headlights are not adaptive, which only tilts up/down thefore the glare free high beam will not work but the simple on/off...


I would not worry about it as you are already euro-spec and do not actually drive in situations which would take advantage of technology.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

av6006 said:


> So - I just re-VO-coded all ECU's to ensure that 5AP and 8S4 were removed. I then re-FA-coded just the sixteen items within the two LHM ECU's.
> 
> Unfortunately, the feature is still not working. There must be something within this most recent software update that requires an additional step to activate the NGHB feature not covered in the original how-to. Otherwise, I'm at a loss - bummer!!


That is odd, as there does not appear to be much change in the latest versions of LHM/TMS: they are getting replaced with the newer ECUs on current models, so it does not make sense to do anything more than bug fixes.

If you can share your FA and SVT files, I will take a look (you might want to PM rather than post, as the FA file contains your VIN).


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks very much! I will definitely take you up on your generous offer. I know how to extract the FA file (.xml), but I apologize - could you please walk me through how to extract the SVT file? 

Thanks again.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

av6006 said:


> Thanks very much! I will definitely take you up on your generous offer. I know how to extract the FA file (.xml), but I apologize - could you please walk me through how to extract the SVT file?
> 
> Thanks again.


It is basically the same as for the FA file: after you read your SVT in the Coding window, click the "Save" button in the "SVT Actual" panel.


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Excellent. I'll deliver both files via PM in the next two hours. Thanks so much again.


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> That is odd, as there does not appear to be much change in the latest versions of LHM/TMS: they are getting replaced with the newer ECUs on current models, so it does not make sense to do anything more than bug fixes.
> 
> If you can share your FA and SVT files, I will take a look (you might want to PM rather than post, as the FA file contains your VIN).


PM'ed the files over to you. By the way, thinking about this, I kind of suspect that the issue lies in the KAFAS2 ECU; the issue doesn't appear to be the behavior of the individual headlamps as much as it is the behavior is defaulting to US-spec. It's almost like the removed VO codes are still present, in some context.

Anyhow, just pure conjecture on my part. I'm sure that once you see the FA/SVT files, you'll have a, "this guy's a dumbass" moment!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

av6006 said:


> PM'ed the files over to you. By the way, thinking about this, I kind of suspect that the issue lies in the KAFAS2 ECU; the issue doesn't appear to be the behavior of the individual headlamps as much as it is the behavior is defaulting to US-spec. It's almost like the removed VO codes are still present, in some context.
> 
> Anyhow, just pure conjecture on my part. I'm sure that once you see the FA/SVT files, you'll have a, "this guy's a dumbass" moment!


I got the files and took a quick look.

There are a couple of changes in BDC_BODY and LHM, which should be an easy fix. I will take a more careful look in the AM (and check KAFAS too) and have something for you to try tomorrow.


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

F'ing awesome. Can't wait!!


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

FIXED! Thanks to the brilliant and magnanimous dmnc02!!! 10,000 thanks for sharing his time, expertise, and most of all, patience!

He correctly deduced that I adjusted the two parameters in the BDC_BODY ECU regarding speed thresholds for HBA activating/deactivating long ago, and that they were reset by the dealer's reprogramming. For reasons unknown to me, the primary F15 cheat sheet doesn't contain references to these parameters anymore. In "stock" form, I had totally forgotten that it takes essentially highway speeds to trigger and maintain the functionality and very wrongly assumed that the dealer coding was to blame.

In any case, the thresholds are now re-lowered, and the NGHB function is once again working perfectly. AWESOME!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

You are very welcome! :bigpimp:


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm sorry to resurrect an old thread, but this seemed like an appropriate location. My wife is really ticked at me. I tried coding the headlights in her December 2014 build X5, and it really caused problems. I first removed the two decode settings from the FA then VO coded the six ECUs u(BDC_BODY, KAFAS2, both TCMs and LHMs). I then used the cheat codes for the 16 changes in the LHM modules. At first, I was getting separate errors from both headlights. I assumed it would correct itself after shutting down and restarting, but it didn't. When driving, anytime I stopped moving, say at a red light, I'd get the errors again, and my headlights would shut off, and I'd have to toggle the switch after I started moving to get headlights. After a while, that glitch stopped happening, but I have no high beams. I turn them on either with the HBA button, or by the stalk, the high beams would come on for about five seconds, then become very dim, less than low beams. If I turned off high beams, I would get normal low beams.

My wife wants me to put it back to factory US settings. Am I missing a critical step? Does anyone have an idea? What's the easiest way to reset to factory in case I'm flailing?

Thanks for anyone's input.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

isildain said:


> I'm sorry to resurrect an old thread, but this seemed like an appropriate location. My wife is really ticked at me. I tried coding the headlights in her December 2014 build X5, and it really caused problems. I first removed the two decode settings from the FA then VO coded the six ECUs u(BDC_BODY, KAFAS2, both TCMs and LHMs). I then used the cheat codes for the 16 changes in the LHM modules. At first, I was getting separate errors from both headlights. I assumed it would correct itself after shutting down and restarting, but it didn't. When driving, anytime I stopped moving, say at a red light, I'd get the errors again, and my headlights would shut off, and I'd have to toggle the switch after I started moving to get headlights. After a while, that glitch stopped happening, but I have no high beams. I turn them on either with the HBA button, or by the stalk, the high beams would come on for about five seconds, then become very dim, less than low beams. If I turned off high beams, I would get normal low beams.
> 
> My wife wants me to put it back to factory US settings. Am I missing a critical step? Does anyone have an idea? What's the easiest way to reset to factory in case I'm flailing?
> 
> Thanks for anyone's input.


When using Launcher Cheat Codes, make sure you select "Review" to confirm they are relevant for your vehicle. LHM/TMS is used in multiple chassis, which all use different settings.

Easiest way to reset to factory is through VO coding.


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

Almaretto said:


> When using Launcher Cheat Codes, make sure you select "Review" to confirm they are relevant for your vehicle. LHM/TMS is used in multiple chassis, which all use different settings.
> 
> Easiest way to reset to factory is through VO coding.


You were right about the cheat codes. The ones I was using had the changes associated with F3x, so they were off by a byte here and there. I only made a cursory review when I made the changes to see that the right modules were being changed, but I didn't check each byte change. I made the changes and recoded the two LHM modules. The high beams stay on now, but I'm still getting errors with both low beams. I'm going to let the car rest for a while and see if it will correct itself.

Thanks for your help.

Edit: After letting the car sit to completely shut off, I'm not getting the low-beam error any more. Of course, at 8am, it's a bit difficult to test the lights completely, but there's definitely an improvement. Hopefully, I'll get to test them tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

isildain said:


> You were right about the cheat codes. The ones I was using had the changes associated with F3x, so they were off by a byte here and there. I only made a cursory review when I made the changes to see that the right modules were being changed, but I didn't check each byte change. I made the changes and recoded the two LHM modules. The high beams stay on now, but I'm still getting errors with both low beams. I'm going to let the car rest for a while and see if it will correct itself.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Edit: After letting the car sit to completely shut off, I'm not getting the low-beam error any more. Of course, at 8am, it's a bit difficult to test the lights completely, but there's definitely an improvement. Hopefully, I'll get to test them tonight. Thanks again.


:thumbup:


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

After testing tonight, the headlights work without shutting off and the HBA works normally. Otherwise, it's like I've got stock US headlights. They automatically dimmed with oncoming as well as leading cars. The only difference to the pre-configured headlights is that they do appear wider on low and brighter on high. However, I was driving on roads with speed limits of 35 (small town, strict, hidden cops). After reading earlier posts, it sounds like there are speed limits associated with activating the NGHB changes. It's that true? Do I just need to get above a threshold to see the changes I've coded for? I assume that VO coding KAFAS2 after removing the decoding codes would have set everything I needed to activate the headlights, or is there something I'm missing in that module? (It sounds very similar to av6006's problems above).


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

isildain said:


> After testing tonight, the headlights work without shutting off and the HBA works normally. Otherwise, it's like I've got stock US headlights. They automatically dimmed with oncoming as well as leading cars. The only difference to the pre-configured headlights is that they do appear wider on low and brighter on high. However, I was driving on roads with speed limits of 35 (small town, strict, hidden cops). After reading earlier posts, it sounds like there are speed limits associated with activating the NGHB changes. It's that true? Do I just need to get above a threshold to see the changes I've coded for? I assume that VO coding KAFAS2 after removing 3the decoding codes would have set everything I needed to activate the headlights, or is there something I'm missing in that module? (It sounds very similar to av6006's problems above).


Above 41 mph to activate and stay above 38 to maintain. You must vo code more than kafas2 followed by fdl-coding 101 functions.


----------

